# Zeitverlorener Protodrache



## Giden (2. Februar 2009)

Hey WOW-Spieler,


ich hab in letzer Zeit öfter von Freunden und Gildenkollegen gehört, dass in den Sturmgipfeln ein rar Drache rumfliegt, der alle 36 Stunden spawt......stimmt des?

Außerdem soll er ein Mount droppen, einen Protodrachen...wenn ja wo isser und hat den schon jmd ( villt sogar nen bild)...danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (2. Februar 2009)

das mit den 36 Stunden stimmt nicht so wirklich, die Respawnzeit liegt zwischen 4 Stunden und 4 Tagen. Ansonsten stimmt das mit dem Mount^^

Hier mal ne 3d-Ansicht: http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined


----------



## Rudi TD (2. Februar 2009)

Giden schrieb:


> Hey WOW-Spieler,
> 
> 
> ich hab in letzer Zeit öfter von Freunden und Gildenkollegen gehört, dass in den Sturmgipfeln ein rar Drache rumfliegt, der alle 36 Stunden spawt......stimmt des?
> ...



Ja das stimmt.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32491


----------



## Schniefer (2. Februar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32491

spawnt relativ selten droppt aber dafür den Drachen

ich meine der teilt sich den spawntimer mit nem anderen mob


----------



## Maxugon (2. Februar 2009)

Er sieht ganz nett aus aber Leute ohne Epic FM haben da wohl 0 chance ^^


----------



## Nehar (2. Februar 2009)

Der Drache den er dropped sieht ja mal hammer aus oO 


Naja, dann farm ich den mal :E


----------



## xFluppix (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn den einer findet na GZ..
Ich bin da so oft zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten vorbei geflogen und hab geschaut.
Habe den nie Tot oder Lebend gesehen.Also ich halte das ja für ein gerücht das es ihn gibt *hust*


----------



## Alpax (3. Februar 2009)

ich hab ihn mal tot gesehen .. aber leider ... nur tot

ein gildenkollege hat .. ihn angeblich lebend gesehen .. aber dann .. "aus den augen verloren" ...


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (3. Februar 2009)

dn drachen gibt es definitiv..hab auch auf unserem server schon ejmanden mit dem mount gesehen...nur persönlich ist mir diese ding nicht unter die augen gekommen....bis jetzt^^


----------



## imbalol (3. Februar 2009)

Ich musste mal zuschauen wie ein Hordler ihn gekillt hat (bin horde)


----------



## Pwner9 (3. Februar 2009)

D.h. Leute die gerade auf ihr Epic FM sparen können den sich vorher nicht holen? Erst wenn sie's schon gelernt haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (3. Februar 2009)

Habe ihn!

Geiles Teil... und die Neider sind einem sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den zu erschlagen war simpelst.... macht nur wenig DMG und steckt net viel ein...
How ever... ich  habe ihn gar net gesucht... flog da einfach lang...
BTW, habe 1 Tag vorher den anderen Rare auch erschlagen, der ließ aber keinen Drachen da (schade).


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2009)

Flieg öfters mal vorbei, jedoch bisher nur Vyragosa gesehen und gelegt.
Das ist der Rar, mit dem er sich den Spawn teilt.


----------



## Dropz (3. Februar 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> ich hab ihn mal tot gesehen .. aber leider ... nur tot
> 
> ein gildenkollege hat .. ihn angeblich lebend gesehen .. aber dann .. "aus den augen verloren" ...


wie sieht der Rarmob denn aus?


----------



## Komakomi (3. Februar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie sieht der Rarmob denn aus?


Damit du auch mal siehst wie der ausschaut: http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined


----------



## xashija (3. Februar 2009)

Das "Aus den Augen verlieren" ist garnicht mal so unwahrscheinlich. Angeblich soll er sich von einem Punkt seiner Flugroute zu einer anderen blinzeln können und verschwinden, wenn er nach einer Zeit nicht gefunden/getötet wurde. 

Ich habe ihn bisher nur einmal tot gesehn... getötet von meinem Gruppenmitglied und ich war 5 Sekunden zu langsam, um in Würfelreichweite zu sein *sniff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Da wurde er noch nicht be-campt ^^ Wir wussten es nicht, dass der ein Mount droppt)
Seitdem hab ich ihn nie wieder erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregalos (3. Februar 2009)

Einfach http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44168#comments lesen und alles erfahren ^^


----------



## Dropz (3. Februar 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Damit du auch mal siehst wie der ausschaut: http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined


da kommt nichts


----------



## Karasuke (3. Februar 2009)

Also den Drachen gibt es zu 100%! 
Auf unserem Server (EU-Tirion) habe ich bisher 3 Leute (1 Ally, 2 Hordler) mit dem Drachen gesehen. Tjo, leider war es mir bisher nie wirklich gegönnt diesen Drachen zu legen. Okay, als Holy-Paladin würde das ewig dauern, aber ich bin guter Dinge, aber die Holy-Priesterin hats ja auch geschafft. Irgendwann fliegt mir das Tier sicher vor die Klinge.
Es wäre nett, wenn es auf dem Server einen Channel für den Drachen gäbe, so wie für den Erfolg "Höheres Studium" mit den Büchern, die nur alle paar Stunden spawnen. Das würde die Suche vereinfachen und die genauen Spawn-Zeiten herausfinden und es lässt sich dann in etwa eingrenzen wann jetzt Vyragosa spawnt oder der Zeitverlorene Protodrache. Voraussetzung dafür ist eine funktionierende Kommunikation. Mal sehen ob das auf unserem Server funktioniert *g*


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44168

inkl. 3D-Ansicht und über 600 Kommentaren... tolle Datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolrambo (3. Februar 2009)

jo stimmt wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber noch nie leben gesehen is wie der Yeti ^^


----------



## Kreze (3. Februar 2009)

lebend gesehn und gestorben -.- ps: war 78 Warri xd


----------



## IlikeCookies (3. Februar 2009)

Kreze schrieb:


> lebend gesehn und gestorben -.- ps: war 78 Warri xd




mein beileid -.-


----------



## Himmels (3. Februar 2009)

HI

Glaub das der zu selten ist bei uns haben denn auch nur drei leute , zum glück bin ich einer davon


----------



## Dropz (3. Februar 2009)

Himmels schrieb:


> HI
> 
> Glaub das der zu selten ist bei uns haben denn auch nur drei leute , zum glück bin ich einer davon


*beneid*


----------



## Gribi (3. Februar 2009)

Hey hab mal ne frage:

Ich hab den schneller Fliegskill noch ned kann ich das Mount trozdem Looten?

Mfg Gribi


----------



## Himmels (3. Februar 2009)

Gribi schrieb:


> Hey hab mal ne frage:
> 
> Ich hab den schneller Fliegskill noch ned kann ich das Mount trozdem Looten?
> 
> Mfg Gribi



hi Klar kannst du es looten warum denn net mit waffen und rüstungen geht es ja auch must halt nur das epic fliegen haben um ihn zunutzen


----------



## Gribi (3. Februar 2009)

K danke hab drum bei den Comments so ne Aussage gelesen...

Ach ja noch vergessen: Hat wer 5k Gold übrig??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe ihn erwischt ^^. Folgendes habe ich von selbsternannten "Experten" erfahren ^^.

1. Er und Vyragosa teilen sich den respawntimer(sagen eigentlich alle)
2. Beide haben 4 mögliche routen(sagen auch alle ^^) es gibt auch Bilder davon
3. Einige Leute sind sich ziemlich sicher, daß die respawnzeit ziemlich genau um 8 Std liegt.

Bei mir war er jedenfalls ziemlich genau(fast auf die minute) 8 Stunden nachdem ich jemanden beobachtete wie er Vyragosa legte plötzlich da, was ja 2 der oben genannten Theorien recht geben würde. Mein Schurke(80) hatte noch ca 85 % life als er down war und ich habe nur 3 epics. Er ist also relativ leicht umzuhauen und er flog recht langsam.


----------



## abe15 (3. Februar 2009)

Das Teil ist echt extrem selten. Er ist so selten, das man ihn besser nicht farmt... Man muss wirklich darauf hoffen das er einem beim Questen oder Sonstigem mal über den Weg fliegt. Ein Gildenkollege hat ihn, hat ihn zufällig beim Kräutern gefunden.
Denke mal ohne riesiges Glück ist es nicht schaffbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (3. Februar 2009)

Jop, mann muss echt verdammt viel Glück haben.


----------



## Komakomi (3. Februar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> da kommt nichts






Lillyan schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44168
> 
> inkl. 3D-Ansicht und über 600 Kommentaren... tolle Datenbank
> 
> ...


genau den link meint ich^^


----------



## xashija (3. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ein Gildenkollege hat ihn, hat ihn zufällig beim Kräutern gefunden.




Ich muss eindeutig wieder mehr Eisdorn und Lichblüten farmen gehen *grinz


----------



## Himmels (3. Februar 2009)

glaub kaum das er sich die zeiten teilt bei uns ist er seit zwei wochen nicht mehr gesehen worden oder war das länger hmmmmmm


----------



## Kroxsoldyfik (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab ihn auf Lothar Horde (Ream) und ich habe bisher beiden Drachen immer nur am Samstag gegen 13:00 - 14:00 Uhr gesehn, das mit den Flugrouten stimmt schon genau wie das mit dem "sie teilen sich die Respawn Zeit" ich glaube das Problem hierbei ist der Spawn ist Zufall, und die warscheinlichkeit das der Zeitverlorene Protodrache erscheint noch geringer, und das er nach einer Flugroute die meines erachtens nur max 10min geht ist auch Recht Plausibel da die beiden ja wie gesagt manchmal Ewig nicht auftauchen, mein Tipp ist sucht zwischen dieser Schlucht mit den Eiswasserfällen und den Ort mit dem Blauen Protodrachen, dort hab ich meinen zufällig gesehn als ich die Quest machen wollte fürn Polarbären.


----------



## advanced08 (3. Februar 2009)

also ich hab auch ma 2-3 tage versucht ihn zu "farmen" hab pro tag rund 3 stunden nur rum gesessen und die route abgeflogen allerdings ohne erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das  sogar zu unnormalen zeiten xD


----------



## Santa_Chief (3. Februar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> also ich hab auch ma 2-3 tage versucht ihn zu "farmen" hab pro tag rund 3 stunden nur rum gesessen und die route abgeflogen allerdings ohne erfolg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wette der fliegt grad auf thrall rum und wartet auf klatscher aber mein acc is gesperrt wegen untersuchung buuhuhuhuuu *cry*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (3. Februar 2009)

Einer aus der Gilde hat den, und ich muss sagen soein hässliches Vieh hab ich nochnie gesehen..
Würde ich mir nie holen bzw farmen


----------



## Gerbalin (3. Februar 2009)

Ich finde man kann seine Zeit besser nutzen als ewig auf den Mob zu warten geht Turm hero holt Euch den blauen der hat eh mehr style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (3. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Ich finde man kann seine Zeit besser nutzen als ewig auf den Mob zu warten geht Turm hero holt Euch den blauen der hat eh mehr style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau! Wenn ich im Sturmgipfel unterwegs bin um Rellike für die Söhne oder Kräuter zu farmen, halt ich danach ausschau. Stundenlang dafür rumzufliegen wär mir zu blöd aber was tun manche nicht alles um ihren "Poser-Wert" zu steigern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Sind die Named-Mobs von Nordend eigentlich auch Elite wie die von BC?


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sind die Named-Mobs von Nordend eigentlich auch Elite wie die von BC?



Ich Habe zumindest noch keinen Non Elite Named Mob gesehn

lg Peace


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Naja die in Classic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die waren schon Non-Elite bevor da alles abgeschwächt worden ist.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Du Hast aber nach Named Mobs in NORDEND gefragt ^^


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Ok wollte nur sicher gehn dass wir das Selbe meinen =D


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Ja sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Classic gibt es sicher genug Named Mobs die Non Elite sind ^^

Ach ja meine Frage noch gibts den Drachen in Hinterland (Glaub da ist es) eig. noch der Elite Weltboss?

lg Peace


----------



## Shizo. (3. Februar 2009)

Pwner9 schrieb:


> D.h. Leute die gerade auf ihr Epic FM sparen können den sich vorher nicht holen? Erst wenn sie's schon gelernt haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst dir den holen^^ aber fang den mal mit 60%^^


----------



## Shizo. (3. Februar 2009)

Gribi schrieb:


> Hey hab mal ne frage:
> 
> Ich hab den schneller Fliegskill noch ned kann ich das Mount trozdem Looten?
> 
> Mfg Gribi



wie gesagt schwer zu fangen mit 60%^^


----------



## Pastilo (3. Februar 2009)

hab vor paar minuten Vyragosa gekillt^^ wenn die sich spawnzeiten teilen heißt es das als nächstes der Zeitverlorene Protodrache spawnt oder wie? ^^


----------



## deathmagier (3. Februar 2009)

Pastilo schrieb:


> hab vor paar minuten Vyragosa gekillt^^ wenn die sich spawnzeiten teilen heißt es das als nächstes der Zeitverlorene Protodrache spawnt oder wie? ^^



nein das heisst das als nächstes der zeitverlorene oder vyragosa spawnt


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> Ach ja meine Frage noch gibts den Drachen in Hinterland (Glaub da ist es) eig. noch der Elite Weltboss?


Ja die 4 Weltbosse (Drachen) der alten Welt gibts noch. Gibt aber auch immermal wieder Leute die die legen, dann sind sie halt nicht da. Gibt aber keinen Erfolg oder sowas dafür, die zu legen.


----------



## Pastilo (3. Februar 2009)

aso dank dir ^^


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2009)

Das Problem an den Drachen is übrigens nicht deren Geschwindigkeit, sondern deren Höhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim ersten Versuch Vyragosa zu killen fiel ich von der Klippe und bin gestorben :-/
Vyragosa hat 12k HP, wenn es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja die 4 Weltbosse (Drachen) der alten Welt gibts noch. Gibt aber auch immermal wieder Leute die die legen, dann sind sie halt nicht da. Gibt aber keinen Erfolg oder sowas dafür, die zu legen.



Und weist du auch vlt. wo die anderen 3 Sind hab bisher nur den einen gesehen?

lg Peace


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2009)

Der Weg zur Erleuchtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die unteren vier da.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (3. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Weg zur Erleuchtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Peace


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich mich auf Wowhead eingelesen habe fliegen die beiden Drachen in 40-80 Yards Höhe


Und zur Seltenheit:

Wir konnten auf Anub'arak vorgestern den ersten Dropp bejubeln. Bzw ich nicht bejubeln, weil ich selbst versuche ihn zu bekommen.


----------



## Ellesime (3. Februar 2009)

In der 2. Woche nach Wotlk Release hatte den ein Gildie gelegt...und dann ein Ticket an nen GM geschrieben weil des Mount nicht drin war.Ihr könnt euch wohl vorstellen wie sauer der war als ihm der GM mitteilte:"Ich kann ihnen bei diesem Problem leider nicht helfen.Versuchen sie es einfach beim nächsten Mal erneut."
Es war definitiv der Zeitverlorene,falls wieder jemand daherkommt der meinen müsste der Gildie hätte Vyragosa gekillt,denn bei /target Zeitverlorener ^^ würde Vyragosa nicht als Target erscheinen.

Naja...mittlerweile verbringen ganze Hundertschaften ihre Zeit damit stundenlang die möglichen Flugrouten zu becampen in der Hoffnung auf einen Schnipsel vom Zeitverlorenen bevor ihn ein anderer killt.
Ohne gewaltig viel Glück wird man den sicher nie ungetapt zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Gerbalin (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn Ulduar kommt wird sich das ganze noch steigern weil die ganzen Leute die raiden auch bestimmt bei Wartezeiten bissi rumfliegen. Naja wie gesagt es gibt genug Protodrachen die man sich holen kann und dieser und der aus dem Ei sind eh die 2 hässlichsten. Blau oder rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (3. Februar 2009)

der zeitverlorene protodrache ist einer der schwierigsten zu fangenden rar mobs in wow. er teilt sich wie alle anderen rar mobs in wow den spawntimer mit den anderen rar mobs im gebiet (es gibt immer nur einen rar mob im gebiet).

das ist aber nicht alles, denn der zeitverlorene protodrache spawned nur für ca. 10 minuten und ist dann wieder weg (ähnlich wie die geisterkatze im sholazzarbecken). man braucht also erstmal viel glück, damit der überhaupt mal spawned und dann muss man auch noch glück haben, dass man den killed, bevor er wieder despawned.


----------



## GerriG (3. Februar 2009)

Einer aus unserer Gilde hat ihn
Is per zufall dran vorbei geflogen ^^


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2009)

Jedes mal, wenn ich die Route abfliege (Samstags morgens um 8.30 Uhr war ich auch schonmal da), war mindestens ein anderer da.
Kann mir garnicht vorstellen, dass man da so zufällig mal dran vorbeikommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kroxsoldyfik (3. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube den kann man nur per zufall finden und nicht durch "farmen" die Leute die ich kenne die den haben (sind nicht gerade viele [2]) haben ihn per zufall gesehen


----------



## Tyranya (3. Februar 2009)

moin...

ich habs zwar schonmal unter dem Item gepostet aber nun hier nochmal.

Donnerstag Abend war ich mal wieder unterwegs mit meinem Jäger um Kräuter und Erze zu farmen.
"Jäger und Sammler"^^
Jedenfalls flieg ich so meine Runden im Sturmgipfel da attakt mich etwas in der Luft O_O. 
Ich schau mich um und sehe einen riesen Drachen LVL 80r+ der an mir rumfrisst. Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig ^^ sofort einen Landeplatz gesucht und das Vieh gekillt ^^ .. 

Den Rest .... siehe Fotos 

http://www.just4players.de/privat/zvp1.jpg
http://www.just4players.de/privat/zvp2.jpg
http://www.just4players.de/privat/zvp3.jpg

Server Mal'Ganis


----------



## Flachtyp (3. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich muss dazu sagen, daß ich meinen Sonntag morgens um genau 5:34 in der Schlucht(bors atem?) gelegt habe. Die Chancen standen wohl net schlecht, denn wer fliegt zu so einer Uhrzeit schon da rumm ^^. Hatte Kumpels von ner Sauftour nach Hause gefahren und dachte dann "Hey, probiers mal...".

Denke mal die Chance den zwischen 6:00 und 24:00 Uhr zu erwischen ist sehr gering, da dann 1000 Leute da runlaufen/fliegen.


----------



## Maxugon (3. Februar 2009)

Karasuke schrieb:


> Also den Drachen gibt es zu 100%!
> Auf unserem Server (EU-Tirion) habe ich bisher 3 Leute (1 Ally, 2 Hordler) mit dem Drachen gesehen. Tjo, leider war es mir bisher nie wirklich gegönnt diesen Drachen zu legen. Okay, als Holy-Paladin würde das ewig dauern, aber ich bin guter Dinge, aber die Holy-Priesterin hats ja auch geschafft. Irgendwann fliegt mir das Tier sicher vor die Klinge.
> Es wäre nett, wenn es auf dem Server einen Channel für den Drachen gäbe, so wie für den Erfolg "Höheres Studium" mit den Büchern, die nur alle paar Stunden spawnen. Das würde die Suche vereinfachen und die genauen Spawn-Zeiten herausfinden und es lässt sich dann in etwa eingrenzen wann jetzt Vyragosa spawnt oder der Zeitverlorene Protodrache. Voraussetzung dafür ist eine funktionierende Kommunikation. Mal sehen ob das auf unserem Server funktioniert *g*


Ja,du hast nur so viele Leute damit gesehen,aber rein theoretisch müssen ihn viel mehr haben ,weil er hat ne respawnzeit von 36h-3t ,also müssen ihn ca. 15-20 Leute haben!


----------



## Panador (3. Februar 2009)

Habe ihn, is aber sehr selten - glücklicherweise... sonst würde ja jeder damit rumfliegen. Ich hab meinen 6 Wochen lang gecampt, teils 24h am Tag, die letzten Tage bevor ich ihn endlich bekommen habe jeweils 12h+ am Tag. 
In der Zeit wo ich ihn gecampt hab haben ihn 2 Leute vor mir bekommen -.-, hab mich mit einem Ally drum geschlagen, dadurch, dass ich so nervös war ihn nach (damals 3 oder 4) Wochen endlich zu sehn, aber verloren. Ein ander Mal wurde er kurz bevor ich eingeloggt habe gekillt, logg ein, seh die Leiche 10m von mir weg liegen... -.-

Man kann auch verdammt Glück haben und ihn einfach durch Zufall finden, campen und auf Zufall hoffen sind beides Möglichkeiten ihn zu kriegen, beide jedoch ähnlich gute oder schlechte Chancen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte 2 Mal Glück und Vyragosa, seinen Platzhalter, zufällig ne Minute nachdem ich irgendwann tagsüber eingeloggt habe gesehen/gekillt, war um Weihnachten rum, war da quasi den ganzen Tag sonst nich online. Hätte auch er sein können... (war er halt leider nicht, hätte mir gut 3 Wochen erspart... -.-)

Ein Channel is zwar theoretisch ne Idee, aber im Gegensatz zu den Büchern, die ja nich gleich weg sind, vl für Tage/Wochen, wenn jemand sie benutzt, is das 1 Kill/1 Item. Da noch Informationen teilen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann sein, dass das für manche auch ne gute Idee ist, ich hab jedoch meine Informationen (aufn Server, im Netz, zb Buffed etc. schon) mit niemandem der anderen Camper geteilt, außer ab und zu mit anderen Drachenjägern gechattet, über allgemeine Informationen die man auch bei buffed oder wowhead finden konnte, wenn ich relativ gut gelaunt war.
Hatte dadurch zwar auch Nachteile durch mir fehlende Informationen, das hab ich halt in Kauf genommen, wenn mir jemand den Proto durch meine Informationen weggeschnappt hätte.... boah... ne.


----------



## Gerbalin (4. Februar 2009)

lord schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht alles, denn der zeitverlorene protodrache spawned nur für ca. 10 minuten und ist dann wieder weg (ähnlich wie die geisterkatze im sholazzarbecken).



Wo steht das mit 10 min bitte?


----------



## Daultrabomb (4. Februar 2009)

Bei den comments in der Buffed datenbank hab ich irgendwas von einem Zügel Makro gelesen, verstehe es aber nicht so recht was das bewirken soll.
Habe das mal so übernommen und ausprobiert.

/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("Shift-click this to place a link into a chat message: \124cffa335ee\124Hitem:44168:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Reins of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake]\124h\124r");

Dann bekomm ich im Chat das Item gepostet, heisst das jetzt daß das Vieh da ist oder das es schon umgehauen worden ist?

und überhaupt kann man per Makro oder script wie auch immer den Server nach einem Mob fragen ob es da ist oder nicht?


----------



## Baarab (4. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Marco kannst du feststellen ob der Drache seit dem letzten Serverrestart gekillt und gelootet wurde.

Du musst auf das Item drücken welches du dir zugewispert hast.
Erscheint dort nur "Frage Gegenstandsinformationen ab" so ist der Drache noch nicht gespawnt und gekillt worden.


----------



## Darksong (17. Februar 2009)

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich eigentlich noch an solch einen Flugdrachen zu kommen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ja relkativ gering, dass man den rare erwischt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke
  Dark


----------



## Drydema (17. Februar 2009)

turm hero von skadi gibts den blauen
den roten von allen hero erfolgen
den verseuchten von allen raid erfolgen
den schwarzen von allen hero raid erfolgen
und den grünen von dem ei von orakel erführchtig


----------



## Dubstep (17. Februar 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> und den grünen von dem ei von orakel erführchtig



Ei gibts ab Respektvoll bei den Orakel zu kaufen. Mein grüner war im 4 Ei drinnen, dafür hatte ich beim weißen Eisbären ziemliches Glück. Sturmgipfel auf 80 fertig gequestet! Die Daily in Brunnhildar freigespielt gemacht und gleich der Bär drinnen. Leider will Mandokir, Thekal und Baron aus Classic Strat bis jetzt Ihre Mounts nicht fallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2009)

Am Wochenende wieder mal Vyragosa gelegt, also den Rare Drachen, mit dem sich der zeitverlorene seine Respawn Zeit teilt. Schade.


----------



## Timme19 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich suche den grade auch die Tage ma schaun wie lange ich brauche bis ich mal Glück habe. Aber nebenbei kann man ja super Kräuter oder erze farmen, dann lohnt isch das wenigstens etwas...


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (17. Februar 2009)

ich bin nun auch sehr oft da oben kräuter farmen  bzw den drachen suchen..gesehen habe ich noch keinen von denen, aber ich erwische den noch...

weiss jemand wie groß die chance auf den blauen proto im turm ist?  wieder was mit 0.001%?^^


----------



## Dubstep (17. Februar 2009)

Smóky-DOTD schrieb:


> weiss jemand wie groß die chance auf den blauen proto im turm ist?  wieder was mit 0.001%?^^



glaub 1% oder so! haben die raten ja hinaufgesetzt ... zg mounts und baron mount haben 1% dropchance jetzt was ich mitbekommen habe.

vl. einwenig mehr oder weniger ,xx% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## abe15 (17. Februar 2009)

xFluppix schrieb:


> Wenn den einer findet na GZ..
> Ich bin da so oft zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten vorbei geflogen und hab geschaut.
> Habe den nie Tot oder Lebend gesehen.Also ich halte das ja für ein gerücht das es ihn gibt *hust*



Es gibt ihn, einer unserer Druiden hat ihn. Isr auf Wrathbringer aber auch der einzige wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Eltin (17. Februar 2009)

Tyranya schrieb:


> http://www.just4players.de/privat/zvp1.jpg



Hat das Vieh nur 18000 HP?????


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Hat das Vieh nur 18000 HP?????


Jop.


----------



## Eltin (17. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Jop.



Okay wer mich sucht ich bin am campen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punani (18. Februar 2009)

wird der bei huntern eigentlich als drachkin auf der map gezeigt?


----------



## SixNight (18. Februar 2009)

oha von dem wusst ich noch gar nichts :X


----------



## Curentix (18. Februar 2009)

Der Spawnt IMMER an der gleiche Stelle, es gibt nur EINEN Startpunkt von wo er spawnt und losfliegt. Ich bin mir sicher, weil in unserer 4er Gilde alle den Drachen haben.

War eigentlich zufall, als ich entdeckt habe. Bin beim Lichbloom abgrasen gestorben und war perplex was da los war. Ich sah nur mein HP runtergehen, und dann im CLog den Drachen gesehen. Bin dann mal die Wochen paar mal zum Punkt geflogen und ausgeloggt mit der Vermutung, dass es da passiert sein müsste, und siehe da, der ist genau da mehrmals gespawnt.

Was auch richtig ist, ist dass die Spawnzeit varriert. Einmal waren's ganze 2 Tage, am anderem Tag ist der innerhalb on 12h 3 mal gespawnt.

Ist reine Glücksache und man hat eine weitaus größere Chancen then Grünen Protodrachen zu looten, als den Zeitverlorernen.


----------



## araos (18. Februar 2009)

dann teile doch bitte dein wissen und sag uns wo man den gut spawn-campen kann^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punani (18. Februar 2009)

na dann sag den punkt doch mal^^


----------



## Ikku (18. Februar 2009)

Wär er ja schön doof :x

Ich hatte auch mal versucht den zu Campen, aber naja.... Nachdem ich dann in der selben Nacht noch davon geträumt hatte, war's schluss mit lustig ^^

Naja, 2 Tage später hatte ich den Verseuchten Protodrachen und die Sache hatte sich eh erledigt :3

Aber... tot hab ich ihn gesehen!


----------



## Cloze (18. Februar 2009)

Das Syndikat - Divinity

2 Leute aus meiner Gilde haben den ^^ Ist dann wohl kein gerücht...


----------



## phexus (18. Februar 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Das Syndikat - Divinity
> 
> 2 Leute aus meiner Gilde haben den ^^ Ist dann wohl kein gerücht...


Was fürn Gerücht?
Hab ihn am 15.12. um 17:31 gefangen, hier is ein Screen


----------



## ANubiZzz (18. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Der Spawnt IMMER an der gleiche Stelle, es gibt nur EINEN Startpunkt von wo er spawnt und losfliegt. Ich bin mir sicher, weil in unserer 4er Gilde alle den Drachen haben.



Nein er hat Mehrere Spawnpunkte,!

Und nur weil ihn 4 aus deiner gilde haben heist das eben nicht das DU rechthast.!  Für den aufmerksamen Nutzer sollte Google die lösung Bringen, es gibt mehr als genug seiten wo hunderte von usern darüber Diskutieren, viele waren erfolgreich und das an MEHREREN Spawnpunkten!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (18. Februar 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wie kann es denn sein, dass den so wenige haben? Ich meine, wenn er alle 4Stunden bis meinetwegen 4 Tage spawnt, müßten den doch mittlerweile Dutzende haben. Der spawnt, fliegt rum und irgendein Quester oder camper hautn um und kriegt 100% das Mount.

Oder verschwindet der wieder, wenn er nicht innerhalb von ner bestimmten Zeit gelegt wurde?

Fragen über Fragen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (18. Februar 2009)

ja wundert mich auch, dass den noch nicht alle haben. Es gibtn Gerücht, er würde nach 10min despawnen. Naja, so lang lebt der eh nie.


----------



## Thornbearer (18. Februar 2009)

Ich liege seit 3 Wochen auf der Lauer, beinahe täglich.... bisher habe ich ihn leider erst einmal tot zu gesicht bekommen :-/


----------



## phexus (18. Februar 2009)

hab da aus- und eingeloggt, vor der Arbeit schnell geschaut, Makro gespammt.. und irgendwann beim Erze farmen (bin da natürlich auch immer lang) war er einfach so da. Hat auch 3 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Baggerfahrer (19. Februar 2009)

Huhu!

Fakten zum Zeitverlorenen:
--------------------------------

Er teilt sich mit Vyragosa (Großer blaue Rar Drache, droppt das Mount NICHT) den Spawn. Heißt wenn ihr pech habt sehr ihr den TLPD paar Wochen nicht.
Der Protodrache fliegt relativ tief (Baum Höhe unter Valkyrion).
Die Spawnzeit ist  3 Stunden bis 1 Woche, und dann kommt noch dazu das Vyragosa eine höhere Spawnchance hat als der Drache.
Karte von Vyragosas Flugrouten! (Der Drache fliegt fast die gleichen Routen)
--------------------------------------

http://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vyragosa4yn31sb6.jpg

Alle Routen sind durch Kills bestätigt! Außer die Gelbe dort wurde er noch nie gesehn.

Target
--------

/cleartarget
/tar Dirkee
/tar Vyra
/tar Zeit
/stopmacro [noexists] , [dead]
/w (Euer Name >>> %t <<<
/run RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidBossEmoteFrame,”Hier könnt ihr euren Text reinschreiben z.b. LEG IHN UM^^ “, ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])


Erklärung: Die erste Zeile nimmt jegliches Ziel das ihr momentan habt raus. Dann wird die nähere Gegend sozusagen gescannt nach Dirkee, Vyragosa und dem Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen. Natürlich könnt ihr Dirkee auch weglassen wenn ihr nicht an diesem Rarespawn interessiert seid. Er hat auch keinen Einfluss auf den Spawntimer der Drachen.
Vyragosa würde ich aber drin lassen und ihn, wenn ihr ihn findet, auch legen. Da er wie gesagt den Spawntimer mit dem TLPD teilt.
Die Stopmakrolinie macht, dass das Makro nicht weiterläuft wenn der Drache nicht gefunden wurde oder Tot da liegt (das [dead] habe ich zB weggelassen, da es nützlich ist zu sehen wenn ne Leiche da liegt. Respawntimer etc ). Und dann das Whisper an mich selber und ne riesen Raidwarnung damit ichs auch ja sehe.

Mit dem Makro habt ihr den Drachen im Target bevor ihr ihn seht.


Eine wichtige Spekulation zum TLPD!:
-------------------------------------------
Er soll sich zwichen Punkten hin und herporten können, wie gesagt Spekulation.
Aber hier ein Screen von nem Gm gespräch was ich im Netz gefunden habe:

http://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blinkproofqd2.jpg







(Diesen Text habe ich teils nicht selber geschrieben; Quelle:  http://flauschibuesi.wordpress.com/2008/12...ne-protodrache/ )




Lg


----------



## Thornbearer (19. Februar 2009)

Das sollte mir auf meiner Jagd definitiv weiterhelfen, vor allem die Flugrouten sind schön detailliert. Danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gust (19. Februar 2009)

habe mich auch in einigen foren schlau gemacht und überall steht, das sich der zeitverlorene protodrache im sturmgipfel herumtreibt.
ein gildenkollege meinte, er habe ihn in der drachenöde rumfliegen sehen. er war sich 100pro sicher und man kann ihm vertrauen.
kann das sein bzw. hat ihn wer schon da rumfliegen sehen?


----------



## Baggerfahrer (19. Februar 2009)

Gust schrieb:


> habe mich auch in einigen foren schlau gemacht und überall steht, das sich der zeitverlorene protodrache im sturmgipfel herumtreibt.
> ein gildenkollege meinte, er habe ihn in der drachenöde rumfliegen sehen. er war sich 100pro sicher und man kann ihm vertrauen.
> kann das sein bzw. hat ihn wer schon da rumfliegen sehen?





Er fliegt NUR in den Storm Peaks (Sturmgipfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




Mfg,
Bagger

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: Guter Tipp für euch Mount Sammler! Der Drache spawnt bzw portet sich gern mal unterhalb von Valkyrion.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich mir die Massen an Comments, diverse Blogeinträge und alles mögliche andere angeguckt hat, haben sich doch ein paar Aussagen rauskristallisiert.

1. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit SCHEINT sehr hoch zu liegen, dass er auf dem Weg des gefrorenen Flusses unterwegs ist.
2. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit SCHEINT sehr hoch zu liegen, dass der Drache um 0500 am Anfang dieses Flusses spawnt, dem gefrorenen Wasserfall (zusammen mit Varygosa oder wie das andere Vieh heißt)
3. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit SCHEINT sehr hoch zu liegen, dass der Drache, falls nicht an jenem Punkt vorhanden, unterhalb von Valkyron seine Bahnen dreht.
4. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit IST sehr hoch, dass ihr mehr als 30 Stunden mit Makrospamming in den Sturmgipfeln verbringen werdet, bis der Drache mal auftaucht.
5. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit IST sehr hoch, dass der Drache, sobald er nach ewigem Campen im Target ist, entweder Despawned oder von einem anderen Spieler zu erst gelegt wird, ihr bei einem Fall sterbt, er aus eurer Sichtweite gerät oder euch hinterrücks einfach schnell tötet, obwohl ihr nicht mal wusstet, dass es diesen Rare-Mob gibt.


Aber da man gerade mal eine 10% Chance hat, dass der Drache neben Varygosa spawnt und das zu ungünstigsten Zeiten, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit verschwindend gering, dass ihn einer bekommt. Von 1 Million deutscher WoW-Spieler müssten dann in etwa 20 den Drachen bereits haben. Nehme ich jetzt pro forma mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (19. Februar 2009)

also nochmal

es wurde bereits durch mehrere gms bestätigt, dass es immer nur einen rare mob pro gebiet gleichzeitig gibt. sprich wenn man in den gipfeln einen raemob sieht, dann ist der zeitverlorene protodrache schonmal nicht da.

dann haben alle rare mobs ne spawnzeit von ca 3-4 stunden und der zeitverlorene protodrache ist da noch was speziell.

ersteinmal haben die beiden anderen rare mobs in den gipfeln ne höhere spawn chance als der protodrache und die anderen beiden mobs bleiben auch so lange im gebiet, bis sie getötet wurden.

beim protodrachen ist das anders. der spawned ersteinmal und fliegt dann einmal seine runde (dauert ca 10 minuten) und despawned dann wieder (ist mir schon passiert, dass der grade despawned ist wie ich fast bei ihm war) und dann spawned erst 3-4 stunden später wieder einer der 3 rare mobs. dadurch kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass man tage lang den protodrachen nicht sieht, weil man entweder nen anderen rare nicht getötet hat oder weil einfach immer ein anderer mob gespawned ist.

wenn man den wirklich farmen will, dann muss man sich nen makro machen, mit dem man alle 3 rare mobs mit finden kann (welches ja auch schon gepostet wurde) und dann alle orte der 3 rare mobs abfliegen und das makro spammen und wenn man nen mob findet den dann umhauen.


----------



## phexus (19. Februar 2009)

lord schrieb:


> also nochmal
> 
> es wurde bereits durch mehrere gms bestätigt, dass es immer nur einen rare mob pro gebiet gleichzeitig gibt. sprich wenn man in den gipfeln einen raemob sieht, dann ist der zeitverlorene protodrache schonmal nicht da.
> 
> .............


was ich schon mal zu Blödsinn erkläre. Habe Vyragosas sterben sehen und Dirkee gekillt.


----------



## Golfyarmani (19. Februar 2009)

Seit 2 Tagen hat ein Gildenmitglied bei uns auf Rexxar den Drachen, er hat sich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind, das was Süßes bekommen hat.


----------



## Punani (19. Februar 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> was ich schon mal zu Blödsinn erkläre. Habe Vyragosas sterben sehen und Dirkee gekillt.



es teilen sich ja auch nur der Tlpd und Varygosa den spawn. Dirkee hat damit nix am Hut.


----------



## phexus (19. Februar 2009)

Punani schrieb:


> es teilen sich ja auch nur der Tlpd und Varygosa den spawn. Dirkee hat damit nix am Hut.


Er schrieb aber, dass nur ein Rare "gleichzeitig" im Sturmgipfel ist, als ob sich alle Raren dort den Spawn teilen müßten. Haben mehrere  GMs bestätigt... 
Lesen.
Und seiner Aussage zufolge gilt das für alle Gebiete. 
Gut, wenn es nur den Sturmgipfel beträfe, dann müsste bei mir Dirkee sofort nach Vyragosas Tod gespawnt sein.
So etwas kann man nem alten Rarejäger nicht erzählen. Es gab mal ganze Rarerunden die ich gedreht hab. Aber natürlich haben das "mehrere GMs" bestätigt. Jaja, ich hasse sowas. So entstehen die dümmsten Gerüchte und es ist alles wahr.... und erwiesen.


----------



## Punani (19. Februar 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Er schrieb aber, dass nur ein Rare im Sturmgipfel ist, als ob sich alle Raren dort den Spawn teilen müßten. Hat ein GM geflüstert... Lesen.



wer was wissen will schaut hier <<<<< [post="0"]http://www.wowhead.com/?item=44168#comments[/post] >>>>>


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (9. März 2009)

Endlich!!!!
gestern gespawnt und gekillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab davor 8 wochen intensiv gecampt und nachdem ich 6 mal vyragosa gekillt hatte hab ichs aufgegeben
und gestern um 14:25 auf Azshara als ich mit meinen dailys fertig war und ich sie abgeben wollte flog er aufeinmal vor mir herum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine meinung, campen bringt nix einfach mal beim dailys machen durchfliegen und makro spamen so hats auch ein kumpel von mir gemacht und der hat den proto auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (9. März 2009)

Na soviel Glück hätt ich auch gern mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider bin ich nie in den Gipfeln unterwegs. Lediglich die Eiskrone gehört zu meinen Farm Gebieten


----------



## Sadullah/Áchillés (9. März 2009)

könnte ma jemand die genau flugroute bzw. kords vom dem vieh postn..... respawnzeit 4 std. bis 4 tage ? stimmt das ?


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2009)

Sadullah/Áchillés schrieb:


> könnte ma jemand die genau flugroute bzw. kords vom dem vieh postn..... respawnzeit 4 std. bis 4 tage ? stimmt das ?


6-72 Stunden, Respawntimer teilt er sich mit Vyragosa. Der erste auf Anub'arak ist mehr als 2 Monate nach Release aufgetaucht...


----------



## HackZu (9. März 2009)

Ich habe mal mit nem GM darüber gequatscht und der meinte auch nur "Den zeiverlorenen Protodrachen zu suchen, ist verlorene Zeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (9. März 2009)

HackZu schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit nem GM darüber gequatscht und der meinte auch nur "Den zeiverlorenen Protodrachen zu suchen, ist verlorene Zeit"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol wurde mir auch gesagt^^


----------



## Blooddrainer (9. März 2009)

http://www.wowhead.com/?item=44168#comments

hier steht alles was du wissen musst. 
Viel Glück!


----------



## SinjiD (26. März 2009)

mein kumpel hat den drachen-.-^^ naja ich freu mich für ihn. selbst hab ich aber noch nie den mob gesehn


----------



## Athlos (30. März 2009)

HackZu schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit nem GM darüber gequatscht und der meinte auch nur "Den zeiverlorenen Protodrachen zu suchen, ist verlorene Zeit"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir sagte der GM möge dich der zeitverloren bald möglichst finden. xDD
PS: Versucht möglichst nicht afk zu gehen war bei mir so.
Ich farme ihn 5 stunden und ging um ca. 23:55 Uhr afk. kam 2 min später wieder und flog keine 10 sek später über die leiche -.- .


----------



## Xyliandra (30. März 2009)

holt euch lieber den roten =D den gibts schneller und einfacher als tlpd


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (30. März 2009)

Oder den blauen, grünen, verseuchten, schwarzen...


----------



## Anburak-G (30. März 2009)

Na, den Zeitverlorenen hab ich noch nie gesehen (und ich hab mit 2 Chars da viel gefarmt bzw. Daylies gemacht).

Dann bin ich erstes mal mit DK-Twink Burg und bekomm den blauen (und mein DK ist der einzige hochtsufige Twink, der noch kein Episches Fliegen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Glückspilz wie meine Gilde eben sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smokka (30. März 2009)

also.. bei mir auf dem server fliegt alles rum angefangen von 2 gelben bis hin zu 1nem oder 2 blauen drachen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin für weitere infos immer dankbar


----------



## Rheyvan (30. März 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab ca. in 6 Tagen pro Tag je 30min darauf verwendet die spawn-route des Drachen abzufliegen. Just als ich 80 wurde, bin ich mit ihm zusammengestossen ^_^. Ist wirklich ein Luck-Encounter. Was auch viele falsch machen wie ich finde; wenn er bei Bors Atem vorbeifliegt, fliegt er ziemlich tief, den siehst du nicht, wenn du zu weit oben mit deinem Flugtier campst (ansonsten hätte der nette Allie mit dem Bronzedrachen den lange vor mir gesehen... ich war übrigens grade am Blumenpflücken).

PS: Auf dem Zirkel haben den schon recht viele Spieler.


----------



## Musel (30. März 2009)

Smokka schrieb:


> also.. bei mir auf dem server fliegt alles rum angefangen von 2 gelben bis hin zu 1nem oder 2 blauen drachen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hier ein paar Infos nach dem ich gehen:
http://flauschibuesi.wordpress.com/2008/12...ne-protodrache/
Viel spass beim Campen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (30. März 2009)

am ende hat der mob aber auch nur die standart 280%   daher werd ich bei meinem blackproto bleiben mit 310%


----------



## Genomchen (30. März 2009)

Ich hab mal nen Link, der vlt interessieren kann, für die, die den Link noch ned kennen:

http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/164/locationsho3.jpg


----------



## Smokka (30. März 2009)

ich flieg hier jetzt schon stunden rum... findet man den nur um bestimmte uhrzeiten?


----------



## Smokka (30. März 2009)

Smokka schrieb:


> ich flieg hier jetzt schon stunden rum... findet man den nur um bestimmte uhrzeiten?


ich hab in einem japanischen forum gelesen das der drache 2 bis 3 mal ein häufchen droppet und dass man ihn in dieser situation am leichtesten legen kann.


----------



## Æxodus (30. März 2009)

Smokka schrieb:


> ich hab in einem japanischen forum gelesen das der drache 2 bis 3 mal ein häufchen droppet und dass man ihn in dieser situation am leichtesten legen kann.




Bitte was? Häufchen? Du sprichst mit fremden Zungen ^^


Mfg Æxo


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (2. April 2009)

YES BABY ! grade bekommen! 

BOA mein puls war auf 50000 ! 

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XD an alle die denken den kann man nicht farmen !

DOCH ES GEHT .! hab jetzt 4 nächte 8std jeweils gecampt .. und jetzt hab ich ihn !   /cheer


Er bleibt übrigens ca 30min tot liegen
Lg


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Gz... mit der Zeit hättest du aber was besseres anfangen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoku (2. April 2009)

Wenn man so viel Zeit in diesen Drachen investieren will, kann man den natürlich farmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (2. April 2009)

jo is doch egal ^^ mir hats spass gemacht .

Hätte echt nicht gedacht das ich ihn bekomme aber tja ^^ ich hab nicht aufgegeben. 

vorallem er wurde heute um 13:00 schon mal gekillt bei uns. also er kann auch öfter pro tag kommen 

GL an alle die ihn noch nicht haben !


----------



## Avane u_U (2. April 2009)

xFluppix schrieb:


> Wenn den einer findet na GZ..
> Ich bin da so oft zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten vorbei geflogen und hab geschaut.
> Habe den nie Tot oder Lebend gesehen.Also ich halte das ja für ein gerücht das es ihn gibt *hust*



Es gibt ihn aber...


----------



## Selah (2. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finds gut, dass die Chance so minimal ist, den zu bekommen. Ein "Glücksdrop" eben und irgendwie freut man sich über die doch am meisten. Ich flieg mit meiner Jägerin auch ab und an ein paar Runden in den Sturmgipfeln rum, vielleicht hab ich ja wirklich mal Glück und treff den Drachen. Wahrscheinlich wirds aber nicht passieren, was nicht tragisch ist, da ich das "Design" vom Zeitverlorenen persönlich eh nicht so toll finde wie das der bronzenen oder roten Drachen. Aber sowas ist ja Geschmackssache

Hm...und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich, wenn ich den Drachen tatsächlich mal sehe, das mit meiner kleinen Schamanin sein wird. Die ist Anfang 70 und dreht in den mobfreieren Zonen rund um K3 ab und an ihre Kräuterrunde. Selbstverständlich kann sie nicht fliegen und wird dem Drachen dann vom Boden aus zuwinken)


----------



## shavana123 (8. April 2009)

Meine Begegnungen mit dem TLPD

Habe mitte-ende Januar angefangen zu suchen, dann nach effektiven 9h suchen(kräuter/erze farmen) hatte ich den endlich im Target, es war auf einen Mittwoch Nachmittag ca 16 uhr. Erst dacht ich das mein makro spinnt, weil ich es net glauben konnte, dann rüber gegangen zu dem Rechner von meinem Mann, der an Bors Atem einfach nur da stand und campte, bei ihm makro gedrückt und tatsache....einmal nach oben geschaut und da war er, mit dem gepullt und getötet, puls war auf 180^^ Als er dann tot war, bin ich zu meinem Mann hin und meinte nur: Schatz du kannst dein Mount looten^^ Er natürlich riesig gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So jetzt wollte ich den natürlich auch mit meinem Main haben (war damals mit meinem twink farmen)....

Dann darauf den Samstag is er wieder da gewesen, nur leider war ich geschätzte 5-10 min zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe den noch einmal tot gesehen, auf nem Sonntag gegen 21:20, das datum weiss ich net mehr genau.

Ich habe schon viele Stunden damit verbracht ihn irgendwie abzucampen, aber irgendwie will er net nochmal kommen, wenn ich da bin^^ Habe dann mal zwischendurch pause gemacht, weil ich mir gesagt habe, das es nix bringt, aber irgendwie zieht es mich dann doch wieder in die sturmgipfel, gerade dann, wenn ich nix zu tun habe^^

Freitag werden es 2 Wochen wieder sein, wo ich den Drachen wieder etwas intensiver suche und in den letzten 12 Tagen habe ich 12x Vyragosa gesehen, davon 10x selber gekillt^^ Nur leider von dem TLPD keine Spur, ka ob der im mom nur nachts spawnt, wenn ich am schlafen bin oder ob er seit 12 Tagen gar nicht da war, ich weiss es nicht.

Man kann auch per Makro den Server nach den Zügeln fragen, das weiss ich auch, nur leider is bei uns aufm server das problem, das jemand das Mount hat und a) keine Kohle fürs reiten hat oder b) noch net 80 ist und somit die Zügel immer noch im Inventar hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer jetzt sagt die anderen Drachen wären einfacher zu farmen, naja...habe auch schon das 6.ei im Inventar..nix bisher, gehe, wenn möglich jeden Tag Turm...nada bisher net mal droppen gesehen...und die anderen Drachen mit erfolgen...hmmmm da brauch man schon gescheite grp und da die drachen eh weggepatched werden, werde ich jetzt nicht noch versuchen auf biegen und brechen da alle erfolge zu machen. Jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwann bekomm ich den auch noch mit meinem Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZ an alle die ihn schon haben


----------



## MortalXa (14. April 2009)

Versuch den schon seit 4 Tagen Vyragosa oder den Zeitverlorenen zu finde, doch bisher hab ich nur 1x die leiche von Vyragosa gefunden. Bin fast rund um die Uhr das Makro spammen. Finde es komisch dass ich bisher nur 1x die Leiche gefunden hab, der müsste in der Zeit mind. 8 mal gespawned sein....


----------



## c25xe (14. April 2009)

MortalXa schrieb:


> der müsste in der Zeit mind. 8 mal gespawned sein....



nich wirklich.

http://flauschibuesi.wordpress.com/2008/12...ne-protodrache/


----------



## zenturionzi (14. April 2009)

Habe mir gestern in HDZ4 den Drachen geholt beim time run hehe also nicht suchen und lange warten


----------



## Arlox93 (14. April 2009)

kann mir mal jemand verraten wie hoch der fliegt und ob man den bis ganz runter pullen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c25xe (14. April 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand verraten wie hoch der fliegt und ob man den bis ganz runter pullen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://flauschibuesi.files.wordpress.com/2...ragosa4yn31.jpg

er fliegt teilweise so hoch das man ihn nur an bestimmten stellen pullen kann.

da ist ein video

http://wow.gamona.de/das-spiel/seltene-beg...-protodrache/4/


----------



## Kabamaan (14. April 2009)

Kann vllt wer des makro posten damit man ihn ins visier bekommt bitte?

danke in vorraus


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (14. April 2009)

/tar Zeitverloren       
oder wenn du sprache auf englisch hasT:
/tar timelost


----------



## c25xe (14. April 2009)

Kabamaan schrieb:


> Kann vllt wer des makro posten damit man ihn ins visier bekommt bitte?
> 
> danke in vorraus




```
/cleartarget
/tar Dirkee
/tar Vyragosa
/tar Zeitverlorener Protodrachen
/stopmacro [noexists]
/w YOURCHARNAME OMFG, %t gefunden!
/run PlaySound("LEVELUPSOUND")
```


----------



## chinsai (14. April 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ja,du hast nur so viele Leute damit gesehen,aber rein theoretisch müssen ihn viel mehr haben ,weil er hat ne respawnzeit von 36h-3t ,also müssen ihn ca. 15-20 Leute haben!



Das ist ein Rare Spawn eines Rare Gegners, der erscheint nicht regelmäßig wie andere rare Mobs.


----------



## Vangélis2 (29. Juni 2009)

*As time goes by*

Auf der Suche nach der verlorenen Zeit am 27. Juni fündig geworden. An einem frostklaren Morgen kam ER um 
8 Uhr 48 von Valkyrion in Richtung Bors Atem geflogen. Es ging alles sehr schnell, die eingespielte Routine aus 
7 Wochen hat sofort funktioniert: push and pull down. In weniger als 1er Minute war der Zauber vorbei. Nach 2 
Tagen versuche ich jedoch immer noch, das Adrenalin aus den Adern zu pumpen.

Nicht überraschend ist mein finaler Tipp für diejenigen, die noch suchen oder suchen wollen: Es führt zu 100% 
das Campen in Bors Atem (30/65) mit Blick auf Valkyrion in Baumwipfelhöhe zum Erfolg. Dies wird auch durch 
die Erfahrungen anderer Spieler bestätigt. Bis zum glücklichen Abschluss ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit.

P.S.: Beim Rasieren der Stachelbeeren ist jeder alleine, aber ich danke allen, die mit ihren Beiträgen hier im 
Forum geholfen haben, die Klinge zu schärfen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe den so lange gesucht... und habe die Hoffnung aufeggeben^^ weil der echt no comment...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2009)

Ein Freund von mir wusste netmal dass der was besonderes droppt und hat ihn gekillt (und natürlich das mount bekommen) -.-
Ich finde dass er gut zum posen ist aber dass Protodrachen allgemein hässlich aussehen.
/vote 4 Netherdrachen


----------



## Netus (29. Juni 2009)

Facts about "Time-Lost Proto Drake"

Nach vielen Monaten der (immernoch) erfolglosen Suche nach ihm und durchforsten unzähliger Foren, Homepages, Datenbanken und persönlichen Konferenzen zwischen mir und Spielern, die den TLPD haben, habe ich eine Informationen, die zwar schon in den Kommentaren zu finden sind, es aber immernoch wert sind, immer wieder erwähnt zu werden.

1) Der TLPD teilt sich seinen Respawn mit Dirkee und Vyragosa.
2) Der TLPD spawned alle 6 Stunden bis 6 Tage
3) Der TLPD existiert nur 6 Minuten - 1 1/2 Stunden, bevor er ungeschoren verschwindet.
4) Der TLPD kann sich an einen beliebigen Ort in den Stormpeaks blinzeln.
5) Der TLPD droppt das Mount, die Tasche und einen blauen Gegenstand zu 100% (!!!)
6) Die Flughöhe des TLPD ist variabel zwischen 5 und 100 Metern
7) Das Mount droppt auch, wenn ihr nur das kleine Fliegen beherrscht. Lernen geht jedoch erst ab 300.

- Flugrouten

So far. Eine gute Jagd und viel Erfolg wünsche ich noch.

Wer Quellen fordert, kann selber suchen. Das alles basiert auf Erfahrungen und vielen, vielen, vielen unterschiedlichen Foren etc.pp.


----------



## Darkfire936 (29. Juni 2009)

Der spawnt nicht alle 36 Stunden. Hab gestern in nem Guide gelesen das er alle 6 Stunden anstaat Vyragos spawnen kann. Die Chance dazu stehen aber 1:16

Edit: Dieser Guide hat mir letztens geholfen http://wow.gamona.de/das-spiel/seltene-beg...ne-protodrache/ 
Hatte das große Glück ihn mal tot zu sehen. Ihr könnt euch glücklich schätzen wenn ihr ihn überhaupt mal zu Gesicht bekommst.


----------



## 2boon4you (29. Juni 2009)

Gribi schrieb:


> K danke hab drum bei den Comments so ne Aussage gelesen...
> 
> Ach ja noch vergessen: Hat wer 5k Gold übrig???
> 
> ...


jau aber auf EK ;D


----------



## Savo3 (29. Juni 2009)

fuck bin bei dem Teil immer vorbei geflogen , wusste ned das der n mount droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (29. Juni 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> fuck bin bei dem Teil immer vorbei geflogen , wusste ned das der n mount droppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer hört sich nicht nach einmal vorbeifliegen an. Wie oft hast du den TLPD denn gesehen?.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0mA (29. Juni 2009)

es gibt ihn auf jeden fall, ich hab ihn auch.

ungefähr eine woche hab ich jeden tag mehrere stunden bei den koords: 30/65 gecampt, um dann mal abends beim tv schauen zuschlagen zu können.


----------



## Flachtyp (29. Juni 2009)

Was "Netus" schrieb stimmt alles.(Bis auf das teleportieren, sowas KANN er nicht) Auch die Karte stimmt genau. Habe nämlich damals auch alles in Netz recherchiert ^^. Ich habe ihn gelegt, an einem Sonntagmorgen um exakt 5:34. Übrigens habe ich genau 8 Std vorher(bis auf die Minute) jemanden gesehen wie er nicht weit entfernt Vyragosa umgehauen hat. 
Hatte mir so ein makro gebaut und bin damit immer die Routen abgeflogen. Warscheinlich auch ne gute Uhrzeit gewesen weil "normale" Leute sind da besoffen oder liegen im Bett ^^. Habe ca 2 Wochen jeden Tag maximal 2 Std mit der Suche verbracht und mich mit anderen Spielern darüber ausgetauscht.


----------



## Zyste (30. Juni 2009)

Habe 2 mal seine leiche entdeckt! Ist doch immerhin etwas oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (1. Juli 2009)

Hab heute etwas an Bors Atem gecampt und da flog doch plötzlich Vyragosa vorbei.

Hier der Screen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (1. Juli 2009)

Farme den seit Wotlk release...
Bisher nicht mal eine Leiche gesehen... net vom Tlpd noch von Vyra...
Aber naja auf meinem Server bin ich für mein pech bekannt

39 Orakel Eier und kein Proto 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Farme den seit Wotlk release...
> Bisher nicht mal eine Leiche gesehen... net vom Tlpd noch von Vyra...
> Aber naja auf meinem Server bin ich für mein pech bekannt
> 
> ...


Was den Proto aus den Eiern angeht fühle ich mit dir. (Das Selbe bei dem aus Turm Hc, nie gesehn ... Freundinn geht einmal rein, Drop, Win ... Ich im Gedanken mit dem Kopf durch ne Mauer gerannt)

Aber immerhin der hier zum Thread geführte Zeitverlorene langweilt sich in meinem Stall schon.

MfG Nex


----------



## Shavana (22. Juli 2009)

Soooooooo^^

Nach 5 Monaten suchen und campen habe ich ihn endlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu^^

In den 5 Monaten habe ich den TLPD ca 10x tot gesehen, habe ihn RL bedingt jedesmal nur um ca 2-3 min verpasst.

An alle die ihn noch suchen, kann ich nur empfehlen sich das addon SilverDragon zu installieren, es hilft bei der suche enorm, zumal man kein makro mehr spammen muss. Das Addon scannt nach den Rare-Mobs und wenn einer in der nähe is, schlägt es durch sound und Schlachtzugwarnung (incl. Protrait) Warnung, somit könnt ihr es net übersehen oder überhören, wenn jemand spawnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man sollte den Cache jedoch nach jeden kill von vyragosa löschen, da das addon den drachen kein 2x cachen kann. is ja ne arbeit von 10 sekunden^^

Ich habe auch versucht durch div. rechnereien zu schätzen, wann er das nächste mal kommen kann, aber nach jedem spawn von vyragosa wurde es zu nichte gemacht^^ 
1x habe ich vyragosa nach 8h wiedergesehen, die anderen male pendelte es sich so zwischen 20-28 h ein. Alles was Nachts passiert is, weis ich nicht^^

Es kann immer nur 1 rar-mob im gebiet sein, auch wenn dirkee damit nix zu tun hat, kann aber dirkee oder/und vyragosa/tlpd nicht zur gleichen zeit da sein, zumindest habe ich es nie erlebt.

Der tlpd hat eine 10% chance anstelle von vyragosa zu spawnen, sprich wenn 1 spawn stattfindet, spawnt entweder vyragosa (90%) oder halt der tlpd (10%). Wenn man also prech hat spawnt der Tlpd halt ne woche oder so gar nicht, was ich selber auch erlebt habe...

Jede klasse hat gleich gute chance den tlpd zu killen, da er net viel aushält (18k life) und auch nicht großartig austeilt, man muss halt nur aufpassen dass man nicht andere mobs mitpullt (so wie es bei mir der fall war^^)
Paladine, Priester und Magier haben nen kleinen +punkt um den Fallschaden zu minimieren bzw keinen zu erleiden, durch bubble, levitieren und langsamer fall, allen anderen Klassen empfehle ich, das man sich für 2 Relikte dieses Lagerfels Bier kauft, welches den Fallschaden überbrückt.

Das andere Makro für die Serverabfrage hilft einem nur bedingt. Denn wenn zb ein lvl77er den drachen gekillt hat, bleibt der drache solange im Inventar bis er lvl 80 is und das Reitier benutzen kann. Sprich das makro sagt dir der tlpd wurde gelootet obwohl der drache gar net gespawnt ist (weil ihn ja jmd im Inventar hat). Also kann das makro an einem Mittwoch 5 min nach serverrestart gleich wieder fürn mülleimer sein^^

Zu den Spawnpunkten: ich habe ihn wie gesagt insgesamt 12x gesehen, davon 2x selber gekillt er war 2x bei brunhildar (bei den blauen drachen) 3x bei Bors Atem in der Kurve beim Wasserfall (1x davon oben beim verlassenen Lager) 6x bei bors Atem vor Valkyrion (da hab ich ihn auch 2x gekillt) und 1x oberhalb von valkyrion in der kurve Richtung verschneite ebenen. Alles zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten.

Wenn jetzt jemand fragt warum ich ihn 2x gekillt habe^^ ich habe hier in einem vorpost schon einmal erläutert, dass der 1 kill für meinen Mann war^^

Falls jemand noch ingame fragen hat, bin ich auf dem server Alextrasza zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murinus (22. Juli 2009)

doch den bekommte auch schon bevor mann epic fliegen lernt hab selber einen bekommen und dann 5k gold sammeln müssen um ihn zu benutzen ^^


----------



## Shavana (22. Juli 2009)

den kann man erst ab lvl 80 benutzen


----------



## Francus (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal ne Frage ich Campe auf 30/65 die frage ist nur auf welche höhe fliegt er da 
danke schonmal im voraus
Mfg Francus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anros (23. Oktober 2009)

steht doch ein paar posts oben wie hoch er fliegt


----------



## Flachtyp (5. November 2009)

Wie bereits weiter oben gesagt, stimmt fast alles was NETUS geschrieben hat. Nur das "Dirkee" mit dem respawntimer von Vyra und dem tlpd nix zu tun hat und er sich nur im Kampf ein paar meter porten kann ^^. SONST kann er sich nicht porten !
Dieser timer beträgt 6-24 Std. Diesen kann ich nach meinem 3 tlpd und über 50 Vyrakills nur bestätigen.


----------

